# Moving to Huntsville a lot sooner than I expected!



## dave_o (Aug 12, 2006)

Hola! Uh, well, Southern California isn't working out nearly as well as I'd hoped and circumstance has dictated that I'll be moving to *Huntsville* at the end of the month. I've done some research about the area and it seems like the FLGSes are The Deep, and The Haven. Odds are I'll be running a game there (at least for a little while until I'm comfy with the players, then I'll probably host them at my place). 

That said, I'm looking for gamers in the Huntsville area! I plan on running something d20, right now it's lookin' like a _Iron Heroes d20_ in which the PCs are tribal orcs.

In any case, if you're looking for a game in Huntsville/Decatur, drop me a line!


----------

